# Selenotypus sp2



## lychas (Jun 6, 2008)

Got 2 adult female Selenotypus sp2 that both needed rehousing the other day so snapped pics.

This is my most recent fem
















This is the first girl i got


----------



## seanbond (Jun 7, 2008)

freakin kewl mahn!


----------



## lychas (Jun 8, 2008)

seanbond said:


> freakin kewl mahn!


yea, probably my fave sp atm, beautiful t's


----------

